# Hedgie won't take her meds



## MJandShayla (Jul 22, 2018)

I've had my hedgehog Shayla for just over a couple years, and recently had to take her to a vet for an infection. The vet first gave us some liquid antibiotics, but after those didn't work he gave us stronger ones. These ones come in the form of little tablets, and the first time I gave her one Shayla ate it up just fine. But now she won't touch them, and I'm running out of ideas.
She's never liked any treats other than the mealworms and superworms I give her occasionally, so I haven't found anything I can crush the pills up to mix with. The vet suggested yogurt but Shayla won't touch it...


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

How about using live superworms then if that's what she likes . Since they're a bit meatier than mealies, cut the superworm in half and put the tablet inside one part of the superworm and the other half can just be a nice treat to wash it down! Just make sure she eats all of it (the part with the tablet) so feed outside of the cage.


----------



## MJandShayla (Jul 22, 2018)

That seems a little tricky, but it's definitely something I can try!  Maybe it will be the end solution of my medicine struggles


----------

